# Where you will buy marine fish?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will you buy at UMarine or at Big Alls? Money is not issue.

P.S. Mods, please delete if it is provocative question

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

and why you buy from them?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey no worries, bro- I've bought from Big Al's a few times- not really any problems on my end, but I prefer to buy from SeaUMarine- he takes such good care of his stock, and it's all he does.

I've also got some stuff from Kumar in Pickering (wholesaler sells to the public out of his basement), a cleaner shrimp and a mandarin dragonet for 15 bucks each. So far both are doing very well about a month later.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Hey no worries, bro- I've bought from Big Al's a few times- not really any problems on my end, but I prefer to buy from SeaUMarine- he takes such good care of his stock, and it's all he does.
> 
> I've also got some stuff from Kumar in Pickering (wholesaler sells to the public out of his basement), a cleaner shrimp and a mandarin dragonet for 15 bucks each. So far both are doing very well about a month later.


That is what I wanted to hear.Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought a Naso Tang from Kumar last month, and it is going well. His stock is still very healthy.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

sig said:


> Will you buy at UMarine or at Big Alls? Money is not issue.
> 
> P.S. Mods, please delete if it is provocative question


I find if its a fish that is a finicky eater or just in general difficult to start feeding on prepared/frozen foods, then Big Als isn't bad as they hold them longer or they don't sell as quickly due to the higher costs.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

50seven said:


> I've also got some stuff from Kumar in Pickering (wholesaler sells to the public out of his basement), a cleaner shrimp and a mandarin dragonet for 15 bucks each. So far both are doing very well about a month later.


Hey 50, how do I get in touch with Kumar?

thanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I like menagerie as they buy from good sources and they qt in house to make sure that stock is healthy.

I like SUM as Ken's great to deal with and he tales care of his stock and will always answer any questions you have.

And finally I do like BA as they usually hold stock for a few days to make everything is ok.

All in all the main thing is go know what you're looking for and know what to look at when you see the fish you want. And if you see something you really want and really nice but you're not sure, ask the store to hold it for you.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I All in all the main thing is go know what you're looking for and know what to look at when you see the fish you want. And if you see something you really want and really nice but you're not sure, ask the store to hold it for you.


This is a biggest problem for the beginner to know what you are looking for

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Hey 50, how do I get in touch with Kumar?
> 
> thanks.


He is a wholesaler and is on the road a lot doing deliveries and stuff, so you'll need to contact him before you come by.

He deals mainly in discus and marine fish and corals. Call him at 416-826-4421 or email to [email protected]

He's often travelling to Asia, etc., dealing with his suppliers and stuff. 
Tell him Kevin sent you. (Which reminds me I have to call him to arrange a hardwood flooring quote... 

And I was checking out Big Al's Scarborough today, almost bought some corals except I was on my way TO work, and would have had them sitting around in my van for 10 hours... They also have a lovely assortment of apitasia!


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

50seven said:


> He is a wholesaler and is on the road a lot doing deliveries and stuff, so you'll need to contact him before you come by.
> 
> He deals mainly in discus and marine fish and corals. Call him at 416-826-4421 or email to [email protected]
> 
> ...


think he can get macroalgaes? I need other stuff than the usualy stuff around here.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

acer said:


> think he can get macroalgaes? I need other stuff than the usualy stuff around here.


I don't know, ask him! He imports it all himself with his own suppliers.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

thanks, will do...

fingers-crossed


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

All the BA's always seem to have aiptasia in their display tanks, in their live rock tubs, and in their coral tanks. I don't understand why they don't clean it up when they see it, seems like it would be bad for sales, both of those items and of aiptasia chemicals...if they work, why don't they use them?


50seven said:


> They also have a lovely assortment of apitasia!


----------

